# Rope gasket size and glue type?



## 509smoker (Mar 16, 2015)

My next mod will be the rope gasket for the lid and dampener for the bottom. What size rope do I need and what type of gasket glue do you guys recommend?  Thanks a ton guys, getting closer to getting this sucker dialed!


----------



## ron eb (Mar 16, 2015)

It has been a while I think I use a one half inch fiberglass stove gasket that I got from True value hardware.

I didn't use the glue that came with it, it got bad press from fellow members for getting brittle. I went to advance auto

and got a gasket type sealer. I cant recall the name of it but its red and can handle high heat and won't get brittle, after 2 years still holding strong. I also propped the lid up off the holding brackets a little when I put the rope on. after it dried I removed them so the it created a tighter seal.


----------



## tayogs (Mar 25, 2015)

Just installed a used stove gasket (14 dlls on EBay) and use hi temp red silicon gasket from auto parts, I'll try it maybe next Saturday and let you know how it works.












gasket2.JPG



__ tayogs
__ Mar 25, 2015


















gasket.JPG



__ tayogs
__ Mar 25, 2015


----------



## 509smoker (Mar 25, 2015)

Cool, I ended up going with 1/2 inch rope and some sealant good to 2000 degrees from the local hardware store. Not sure when I will get another chance to smoke but will keep yall updated. Might do a tenderloin sunday.


----------



## bill1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Has anyone tried to seal their lid with an inner tube?     

I just fitted an 18" bicycle inner tube around my brinkmann lid. Positioned the schrader valve at the front (by the stock thermometer) sticking up on the top, dropped it onto the Brinkmann cyclindrical body, and blew it up to ~6 psi with a bicycle pump.  Plumps out a bit on the top, forming what appears to be a perfect seal.  

Initially my plan was just to help concentrically round everything out, but I'm thinking of taking it up to 250degF.  (I'll use a lower pressure, since the ideal gas law predicts a 40% increase in pressure otherwise.)  I think nitrile rubber will handle the temperature OK, since it's far from the heat source.  If so, I'll RTV it to the lid and use a little Pam spray oil on the outside to ease into the Brinkmann barrel.

It automatically seals well around temperature probe leads too.

It stinks a bit, so am hoping it will outgas over the next week and may take it to temperature without risking any food.  If it still stinks, I'll probably throw in the towel.  

What's the corporate experience with such rubber bladders for sealing?


----------

